# SEMA Show 2011: Audi and Lamborghini Photo Gallery Published



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yesterday marked the opening of the 2011 SEMA Show, the event that marks the annual gathering of the automotive aftermarket. Unlike 2010, Audi skipped the idea of having an official presence at SEMA this year but that doesn't mean there's nothing to see. Fourtitude contributing editor Jamie Vondruska is at SEMA this week and we've gotten our first wave of Audi and Lamborghini photos from him. Check them out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

